# Trunk not opening



## inteltom (Apr 4, 2005)

Has anyone had trouble opening there trunk? If I push the button on the remote or inside the glove box I hear the motor go off but the truck doesn't open.

Is there a manual trunk release?

Tom
04 GTO


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

There is a manua one but it is in the trunk! It was made so you cant put people in there. Try having someone push the button and you pull up on the trunk. It could be just stuck or something. That is realweird!


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Mine doesn't open some of the time on the first try. The motor goes off, but the trunk won't open. Two or three tries does the trick. It's not every time, so I don't even want to bother with the stealership.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

WD-40 or white lithium may be the solution.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

vanceti said:


> There is a manua one but it is in the trunk! It was made so you cant put people in there. Try having someone push the button and you pull up on the trunk. It could be just stuck or something. That is realweird!


I'd pay someone that could actually find a person that could fit in our trunck.:willy:


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
There is a manual trunk release at the rear passenger seat head rest.
It's has a yellow handle.

Larry


----------



## inteltom (Apr 4, 2005)

Larry,

Thank you. I got the trunk open now I have to find out why it won't unlatch.

Tom


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

coolhandgoat said:


> Mine doesn't open some of the time on the first try. The motor goes off, but the trunk won't open. Two or three tries does the trick. It's not every time, so I don't even want to bother with the stealership.


:agree Exactly my situation as well...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Your trunk stops may be set too low. Here's an adjustment you can try to make:

1. Open your trunk up

2. Look underneath the lid. 

3. On either side, you'll see a couple of what look like big rubber lugnuts. These come into contact with the metal just above the tail light housings. They're threaded -- and therefore adjustable. Turning them counter clockwise should lengthen them -- allowing the trunk lid to pop open higher when the latch is activated. 

When everything's perfect, the trunk should pop up a little when you hit the release, not leak, and close easily without slamming, etc.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

mine never pops up but it has the seemingly heavy SAP wing on it...I here the solenoid go and it seems like it is sealed good...it opens though, just seems to be heavy...give that a check too...good luck...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> mine never pops up but it has the seemingly heavy SAP wing on it...I here the solenoid go and it seems like it is sealed good...it opens though, just seems to be heavy...give that a check too...good luck...
> Bill


*The trunk won't "pop" open. It releases. You have to open the trunk manually.*


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Judge...I have no complaints...I was just going by the "super moderator's" (B_A_betterperson) saying it should pop up a bit...mine doesn't leak either...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> Hey Judge...I have no complaints...I was just going by the "super moderator's" (B_A_betterperson) saying it should pop up a bit...mine doesn't leak either...
> Bill


*
Yea.... it only releases so you can open it. Same as the fuel door. Some thought the trunk opens the whole way when pushing the button. *


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

mine "pops" open but then out pops the can of worms and i have to pick them up and put them back inside. so i never open my trunk.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Tom, 
Another thing you may try is, to raise the metal stationary latch about an eight of an inch. This will relieve some pressure on the latch, similar to what
b_a_ suggested. Mine will take spells of not latching closed. I can jiggle the manual release handle, and it will latch ?? My trunk light has been working intermittently and the damn latch wouldn't latch closed, so I jerked the hell out of the manual release a few times, the light works great again!!

Larry


----------



## spice06 (Apr 3, 2007)

I had the same problem , turned out to be that the latch loosened up .


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *The trunk won't "pop" open. It releases. You have to open the trunk manually.*


By "pop," I mean it comes up about a 1/4 inch.


----------

